# Brakes Replacement X5 2015



## arexlogistics (5 mo ago)

Hi there.
A couple of days ago, the brake light came ON, time to replace the brakes after 50K miles of driving for the first time. I called a dealership to get a price for pads, rotors, and 2 sensors and they came up with $1200 in parts and about $2K with labor, which is a lot. Next, I stopped by my local mechanic and he quoted me $1500 for all together with original BMW parts. 
I looked for the parts on RockAuto and found the most expensive rotors like $100 a piece and pads at roughly $30-50, and a sensor at around $10. All together up to $500. I watched some Youtube videos on how to do replacement and looks like there is not too much difference between BMW and other cars, ecsept the parking module. ( I did many times on other car models) 
So, my question is: did somebody replace brakes in their own garage, if so are there any difficulties or tips on that? Also, what brands of parts did you use, or what brands would you recommend

Thank you!


----------

